
Show HN: Helloreads – Online bookshelf simplified - ryeguy_24
https://www.helloreads.com
======
bernardhalas
Hello there, I registered and filled-in a couple of books I've read. I don't
see the value of the site though.

I see the list of features \- marking books I've read (not sure what's the
value) \- adding books that I'd like to read into another list (not sure
what's the value) \- verbally asking for a recommendation (but there I'm
missing categories and tags...)

Did I miss anything?

